# Lock a folder on USB External HDD



## raksrules (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a USB External HDD and want to store some personal data on it. Since the HDD may go through many hands for data transfer / movies etc i need some simple way to lock any folder on the drive. How can i achieve this. Let me know if there is any software (preferably freeware) available. Any other simple way would also be fine.


----------



## casanova (Jul 23, 2008)

Some portable locking software can do that. Easier way is zip/rar the folder with password protection.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, Use Windows Compression Utility


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2008)

If you are so paranoid abt security use Encryption software like Truecrypt or pack the files in archive and password protect them.


----------



## dabster (Aug 5, 2008)

Axcrypt will just work as breeze in this scenario. its a freeware.


----------

